# Not Just Ecigs (not for sensitive people)



## kimbo (29/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/6/15)

Jeeslike...

Hmm, my iPhone battery gets awfully hot


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

Image link broken


----------



## ET (29/6/15)

Have people not heard of dropping it like it's hot. If all that damage was done in the initial burst then it's damn scary


----------



## Mike (29/6/15)

I think this should have some sort of graphic warning :/


----------



## kimbo (29/6/15)

Mike said:


> I think this should have some sort of graphic warning :/


i guess that is why the dislike, i will put a warning


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

And the spelling too. Ecigs, not Esigs.....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (29/6/15)

zadiac said:


> And the spelling too. Ecigs, not Esigs.....lol


better?


----------



## Marzuq (29/6/15)

should be informative not a dislike. 
feel bad for the kid that got burnt tho.


----------



## nemo (29/6/15)

Ouch poor kid


----------



## annemarievdh (29/6/15)

That is just plain scary!!


----------



## Xhale (29/6/15)

me again I think this was proven to be nonsense a week or two ago.
When I get time I'll go find some links relating to this viral image, but for now please dont give this too much weight in the truth department.
Unfortunately, it takes a lot more effort to undo falseness than it takes to actually spread it, and I'm rebuilding an esxi server today.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (29/6/15)

Shame, Poor guy


----------



## Christopher (29/6/15)

I think it's kind of unfair that people now deem vaping dangerous because of the "volatile" batteries we use. 

To which I always respond, there has been a documented case of an iPhone 4 battery exploding in a movie theater, sending glass shards through the owners ear killing them instantly, also, in 2006, Dell, had to recall almost all of their laptops due to sporadic venting of their batteries, brought into the limelight by a press conference in China. In which a business man's laptop battery exploded in a fire ball. All I'm saying is, batteries in general are dangerous, that's why it's important to take special care of them and never trust a battery. I always treat mine as a potential bomb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## JK! (29/6/15)

Looks similar to the guy whos e cig blew up.


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

kimbo said:


> better?



Hahaha ja. Net jou been getrek ou maat


----------



## kimbo (29/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Hahaha ja. Net jou been getrek ou maat


----------



## UnholyMunk (29/6/15)

Yip.... just more evidence that we need a different solution to the current batteries we have, not just for vaping, but for all technologies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/6/15)

IMHO With so many zillion batteries around the globe this is inevitable. However I agree that a battery has to me made as safe as possible. With the the current information revolution, a single incident like this creates mayhem throughout the world.

Oh and then there are the Photoshops!


----------



## DarkSide (29/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Jeeslike...
> 
> Hmm, my iPhone battery gets awfully hot



Don't think you will have a problem, if you look as the supposed injury sustained, not a drop of blood on the device itself...Just saying!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (29/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Don't think you will have a problem, if you look as the supposed injury sustained, not a drop of blood on the device itself...Just saying!



Well, nobody likes blood on their phone. He could've wiped it off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (29/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well, nobody likes blood on their phone. He could've wiped it off



Yeah Right! phone explodes and you remove evidence that it was actually in your hand...and if you look at the phone, please explain to me how it "exploded" to cause the supposed terrible injury this poor guy suffered from an "exploding" cellular device.


----------



## DarkSide (29/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Image link broken



Happy Birthday to you @zadiac Many More!!


----------



## Average vapor Joe (29/6/15)

Guys does anyone know where we could find the 2 cents mech mod fuse v2. It's an in-line single use 30 amp fuse that's the size of a 5 cent coin. I really think that sa vendors need to stock it. It's dirt cheap and could save your face and hand.


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/6/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Guys does anyone know where we could find the 2 cents mech mod fuse v2. It's an in-line single use 30 amp fuse that's the size of a 5 cent coin. I really think that sa vendors need to stock it. It's dirt cheap and could save your face and hand.


Skyblue had vapesafe fuses at one stage. I think eciggies had to. Try vapemob and vaporise as well.
These were used when icr's was still being used in mechs back in the day. They would vent spectacularly, imr's warn you that the poo is going to go through the fan and are more forgiving if you do something silly, so you have time to toss it out the window.


----------



## capetocuba (30/6/15)

The pic of the phone and the hand (maybe even face - can't see clearly) don't seem to fit the same story. Lots of people uploading this stuff now looking for a quick buck ...
And I mean did he hold his phone so tight whilst it was getting hot, then held it tighter when it vented and then held it even tighter when it "exploded" ???
Don't believe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (30/6/15)

capetocuba said:


> The pic of the phone and the hand (maybe even face - can't see clearly) don't seem to fit the same story. Lots of people uploading this stuff now looking for a quick buck ...
> And I mean did he hold his phone so tight whilst it was getting hot, then held it tighter when it vented and then held it even tighter when it "exploded" ???
> Don't believe.


Agree completely.


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

We live in a dangerous world, and 1 in a million devices exploding seems like pretty good odds IMO 

Much safer than leaving the house or even staying at home (if you live in South Africa)


----------



## kimbo (1/7/15)

free3dom said:


> We live in a dangerous world, and 1 in a million devices exploding seems like pretty good odds IMO


Made me think of this:




The title refers to the common myth that there exists a Chinese curse "may you live in interesting times".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interesting_Times

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

